# Best Low Cost, Low Maintenance Mini



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

*Seeking Advice: Best Low Cost, Low Maintenance Mini?*

Was looking for advice on what is the best low-cost, low maintenance, durable mini out there...and what the REAL cost is.

There are lots of cheap RTRs, but once you start replacing what burns up, wears out or gets broke, the cost rises dramatically. 

If you were recommending a car to a first timer on a very limited budget, something they want to run without having to keep pouring $$$ into and that is durable enough to take a lot of hits, what would you recommend?

And if you have non-RTR gear to finish the car or replace stock, what would you recommend?

Would love to hear about peoples' real world experiences, not just what you read in the magazine ads


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

Don't know what type of car you're looking for. The best I've found is the BRP. It's a 1/18 scale pan car. It can be fitted with anything from a slot car motor to a brushless set up. These cars are so durable, we run them in a figure 8 race. http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/video---pictures

Contact Bud Bartos for more info. http://brpracing.com/


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Yup,BRP's is BULLETPROOF !


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

BillSmithBooks said:


> Was looking for advice on what is the best low-cost, low maintenance, durable mini out there...and what the REAL cost is.
> 
> There are lots of cheap RTRs, but once you start replacing what burns up, wears out or gets broke, the cost rises dramatically.
> 
> ...


What do you plan to do with it? Are you planning on racing on a prepared surface, running in parking lots, going off road, etc? There are a lot of good cars that are pretty horrible if used outside their design spec. Really, to give any reasonable answer requires a bit more information about what you plan to use the car for.


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

was looking at small carpet oval, wanted to get several cars for a concession/rental track at county fairs,etc., so I want something that is both inexpensive and can run run after run after run without burning up/having to replace esc/motors all of the time.

I'm looking for something that will run and run without much maintenance. Overall top speed is not much of a concern because the cars will all be spec'd with the same gear more or less...but fast enough to be fun is important.

For something like that application, what would make the most sense: stock 370s motors and which brushed ESC? or go brushless, and again which brand motor and esc would you recommend?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have just what You need. send Me a email to [email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Sounds like you will be running same thing as us with small oval. No doubt that BRP will be great! It is our biggest class at the big 1/10 track too!


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

BRP's are the way to go. I can wreck 'em with the best of 'em & didn't break a single part the entire fall/winter season; didn't even destroy a body.... Put dents in the wall but not the car... Only wore out a pinion... Saved me so much $$$$ that I ended up buying another....


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

BillSmithBooks said:


> was looking at small carpet oval, wanted to get several cars for a concession/rental track at county fairs,etc., so I want something that is both inexpensive and can run run after run after run without burning up/having to replace esc/motors all of the time.
> 
> I'm looking for something that will run and run without much maintenance. Overall top speed is not much of a concern because the cars will all be spec'd with the same gear more or less...but fast enough to be fun is important.
> 
> For something like that application, what would make the most sense: stock 370s motors and which brushed ESC? or go brushless, and again which brand motor and esc would you recommend?


BRP. Simple, inexpensive, sturdy and an absolute track weapon when set up correctly. If you want a set it and forget it setup go brushless with the Hobbywing 25A speed control and a 3100K motor which will be more than fast enough for a small track.


----------

